# Online Competition !! (Prizes)



## R Prime (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi Everyone, I'm hosting an online comp in a week, All the info is on this sheet here:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1va95l6E_31Pbdy8amVHfzs6pWziwCwgJXAvz348dHJ4/edit#gid=0


Thanks for competing


----------



## Jupilogy (Nov 2, 2020)

How many competitors are you trying to get?


----------



## R Prime (Nov 3, 2020)

Jupiterian said:


> How many competitors are you trying to get?


I was hoping for around 20-25ish, because im putting money into the competition i want there to be some sort of competitiveness


----------

